# Climber fell 20' from tree in Weedowee,Alabama.



## ShermanC (Jul 6, 2015)

Tree Care Industry Association reported this morning in the weekly Injuries & Fatalaties bulletin that Anthony Hopkins 41 got tangled in his ropes and fell landing on ground on his back. Photo was included. Tree was about to be felled. He is hospitalized at U. Of Ala. Med. center in Birmingham.


----------

